# Where's Basil?



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

This isn't my cat but posting to help my friends! Really trying to spread the word as they are devastated that Basil has gone missing

If you are a member of facebook, please join this page and share.

https://www.facebook.com/#!/HelpBasil

Where's Basil???? 
Basil is a 2 yr old brown and gold marbled patterned Bengal male cat who went missing from Home in Kent on Saturday 12th May 2012. Despite lots of searching by Basil's many aunts, uncle's, mummies and big brother, Jaspurr Kat, he is still missing. 
Although unthinkable, there is a very real possibility that Basil has been stolen as many cats have gone missing in the area recently. Basil has been a poorly boy and will be very distressed; he needs to come home to his family, friends and the people who love him. 
Please share/like this page and share this post with your friends so we can reach out to everyone throughout the UK. 
Somebody, somewhere can help Basil come home. Please help


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Ah, found now I see


----------

